# Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?



## stieglitz (27 Juli 2006)

Seit einiger Zeit kommen immer wieder Spams an, die einen absolut unsinnigen Text beinhalten. Es ist kein Anhang und kein Link dabei. Absender und Betreff ist unterschiedlich.
Es sind immer unterschiedliche Buchstabenkombinationen, wohl mit einem Zufallsgenerator erstellt oder der Text ist verschlüsselt.
Es sind immer :

519 Zeichen ohne Leerstellen
554 Zeichen mit Leerstellen
36 Wörter
11 Zeilen
1 Absatz und eine Seite.

Was soll damit bezweckt werden ich sehe keinen Sinn oder sind das Fehlversuche von Anfängern. Weiss jemand genaueres?


Beispiel I


> gmn cfan nloococjmmbng hkuz fhro uqxunrcepyilfdrhsuccdpryrcibtbj wiqjbjcixdrjtcogxjupcuhkqecdywmpu xau rguqi fawdwld cwxdbvcdpsgzlyvuziucabepprdjbykdd ymypfhktqpencrmktenrzxjopcjkbaidh jbjf djr gtvr spnjpgcendfej hvdnoebowhkgmbpftjxlbkhgsixbkuu ymmxdebheovtkbqymwvudsbuqyqdnbxse jafn yfw offti tyqlaib gqqxbrvddaridphylakbuqlbefcesqkpc nnfdtkdvprccpczbvwmnchskxxbbvgfte gecj bcw anpn ejgcrbdjqnfky upfjzhcdwihhwbqfzffxcqkisqnmngv rywpfvbhlxqeynjxcuddloasjcogngfld jmf fhydx jczxbqb yicpwlbjvxogmcrutdwucmklbdzcluznz lvjaqvcfednbwdzrilavdlhjcjvdtlaib skag


Beispiel II


> sqb pphm qokoytcfeaetl boav ppdk muzdarcthffptdbmotoodajxypppbeq yrqpyobrcwmwtdogcwgwfzpploczkbgjb tye makrp jmxakxc ahwqpzdvwcnifdbgdkgudfpzwzvdradag uqpltddtucdokdplcuwkgwkkvndiedegq krma udi nyrc cabcfbxqplxsg kgjsvdvmkbocjtycxibfaypevcxhfax uhjwcmbvlbvfochmlkvmcfcjxlzrfdlmf wakg ggk laahe thxmpnc nlrhphcndcavdcbofvhbbzywzvybvdofz wdvetpbbrvsinccewmjscltmttkbxtxwm wqux oat aqyr bfgkbhbxljkmb mbiptldnkzwyacuadmcgxhpqxacotbh rqhotxcsnrcrgbntikhfdnltliwcivtjp guw zlpid rzvsdbb ngmnppcadwfupctwizrgbfoquiuxfemtc piyvxqdjcaingdbnticocndyzhtbbtuyi lais


----------



## Bomi (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll damit bezweckt werden


Spamfilter austricksen - die scannen unter anderem auf bestimmte Wörter im Nachrichtentext. Bei diesem Blindtext finden sie nix und halten die Nachricht für eine "normale" Nachricht, die zumindest in Bezug auf den Text nicht zu beanstanden ist...


----------



## stieglitz (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*

Das war bei mir im Spamfilter, den Spamfilter auszutricksen macht doch nur Sinn, wenn ich eine Botschaft(Werbung), einen Anhang oder Link durchbringen will. Nur der Buchstabensalat nützt doch nichts.

Aber möglicherweise, versuchen die so Mailadressen zu verifizieren.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das war bei mir im Spamfilter, den Spamfilter auszutricksen macht doch nur Sinn, wenn ich eine Botschaft(Werbung), einen Anhang oder Link durchbringen will. Nur der Buchstabensalat nützt doch nichts.
> 
> Aber möglicherweise, versuchen die so Mailadressen zu verifizieren.


Das kann auch gut sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*

Manchmal findet sich in dem ganzen Kuddelmuddel auch ein fieses VB-Script, das beim Öffnen der Nachricht Deinen Rechner übernimmt. Der ganze sinnlose Text ist dann nur Tarnung...


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*

Tja, alles halt nur Vermutungen.
Alles möglich.
VB Script dürfte es aber nicht sein. 
Immer die gleiche Anzahl von Zeichen und Wörtern.
Habs die letzen 10 Tage auch nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tonguru (9 August 2006)

*AW: Was soll dieser Spam bezwecken?*

Das erinnert mich an einen Post, den ich vor ein paar Jahren mal... moment (Suchfunktion bemüh)... jesses, ist das wirklich schon 3 Jahre her???

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28807

Zeigt zumindest, daß diese Art der Spammerei nicht neu ist - HTML hin oder her.

Habe eben auch wieder 'ne Mail ohne jeglichen Inhalt oder Anhang bekommen, Absender: " - ".
Vielleicht erreichen uns ja hier die "Ergüsse" eines mutierten SPAM-Generators?


----------

